# Biggest Bass



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I was just wondering were everyone has caught there biggest bass? Deep,shallow,in the bays....... I know that I've caught my biggest bass in shallow water deep in the lilly pads.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I caught my biggest on a ultralight fishing where a creek dumps into a pond. The water was around 3ft.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

privat pond about 5-6 lbs


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, I catch bigger ones in private ponds. When I was little, I caught about a 5 lber. A couple of years ago, I went to the same pond and the guys nephew told us that they were catching them on white tubes. I caught two 4 lbers that day. 3 years ago, I lost a HUGE one right at the bank. My dad and brother and I saw it. We estimated it was around 7 lbs.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

6 1/4 lb strip pond early 80's!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

23in and on an offshore rock pile in 7-8 feet of water


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

If it's bigger bass you want Reelson you need to pay closer attention to me when we are fishing those tourneys together


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Big Walnut Creek as a kid. As soon as I got it to shore, it got itself free and back in it went. Nice looking largemouth too. I love that creek. I have swam it from Gahanna all the way to Livingston Ave. as a kid. I know it in that area like the back of my hand. I know where all the holes are and where it is shallow.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

7#-4oz smallmouth Erie, 12 fow, released. 26 inch female largemouth loaded with eggs from a private lake, 8 fow, released.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

7 pound largemouth in a small pond on public ground right next to bank about middle of May. It blew up the water right in front of me going after the lizard!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Back when I used to Bass fish (Before I caught a Muskie ) and gave up on Bass , I caught a nine pound Largemouth in Lake Moultrie which is the lower lake of the Santee Cooper Reservoir in South Carolina. I caught it on a black plastic worm in a bout five feet of water. It is on my wall now. That's about an average Largemouth for down there.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

hmmmm nice thread....
My biggest bass that i no exactly how big it was, was 5 1/2# and came on a tube bait in about 2 feet of water in a stick pile at hinkley reservour
My brothers biggest bass was a 9 1/2 # caught on a dropshot rig at a private pond


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Whaler said:


> Back when I used to Bass fish (Before I caught a Muskie ) and gave up on Bass , I caught a nine pound Largemouth in Lake Moultrie which is the lower lake of the Santee Cooper Reservoir in South Carolina. I caught it on a black plastic worm in a bout five feet of water. It is on my wall now. That's about an average Largemouth for down there.


yea!!!lake marion!!! diversion canal!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sweeeeT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

9.2lb LM 12 fow on a rattlebait 2003.
6.6lb SM 16 fow on a tube.......erie.
Both released.


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

I caught a 4.5# and 5# smallie up in canada in about 15 fow anchored fishing straight down with minnows. Thought I had the lock nest monster on for a while. Biggest largemouth is pri 2-3# nothing to speak of there. Havent been fishing that long!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

9.2 LGMOUTH...only a few places that could have came from around here...


----------



## Richard B. fishin (Mar 16, 2006)

i got a pair of 10# plus LM in a stocked campground pond in Pa. On neon green 4" worm, one took it as i was pulling the bait out of the water....pure excitment.


----------



## Sylvan14 (Mar 1, 2006)

6lb 9oz LM in 3fow in a 4-5 acre private pond in Granville,Ohio. I was bringing in a small 8" LM and out of nowhere came this hog that ate my 9" LM. I landed them both at the same time. I saw the whole thing it was a blast. This pond is awesome and it holds MUCH bigger LM. I've seen them but have yet to get one. I'll be working on that this spring. 

Best day (should say hour) was a this same pond last summer. One Sunday morning I caught 15 LM weighing approx 45 lbs. The biggest was 4.5lbs. All were C&R for another day!


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

7lb 2oz from a private lake in Stark County
Hot August night, around midnight.
Throwing a Pop-R parallel to shore in about 3ft of water.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

mine was also in the shallow water during the spring


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

mine isnt huge but good for only really fishing for bass from shore for like a year it was just under 4 pounds and was caught on a weedless frog


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

7.25# Long Lake 3 feet of water. Just after spawn. Boy I would of liked to get her a littler earlier when she was full of eggs. She was released.


----------



## ka4iqd (Mar 18, 2006)

My biggest was caught right next to the bank in about two feet of water but was on the edge of the channel. Water dropped to about 30 feet about 30 feet from the bank. Was early November and caught it on a spinnerbait.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

My biggest was a 4 lbs largemouth bass on a Rapala Rattle Trap at Lake Milton dam. Its not hard to cast across the spillway river and it hit the bait about 4 foot from the other shore line. It was during the middle of summer when I caught it.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

mine was 5 3/4 at salt fork in 22fow on a 1/2 oz. silver vibee,biggest smallie was a 4 pounder from WB when i was about 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Got this one in 2002. 23.5 inches 7lbs. Fish was caught in Central Ohio. Let it go of course.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Both of my biggest bass (6 lbs) came sight fishing tubes in less than 2 feet.


----------



## Dale03 (Jun 2, 2005)

7/22/2004: 7lbs 14 oz bass on a white senko right against the shore (maybe 2 ft) in an arm of off of a lake in southern ohio. Hit the bait as SOON as it hit the water(Big Mama had to be binge eating, because a good sized frog leg was sticking out of her throat when I brought her in; and you could see the rest of the frog outline pressing in her belly). About 30 minutes after a nasty rainstorm that had us sitting under the trees for cover for almost an hour. Was ready to call it quits after that, but glad we stayed out. Every muscle in body was shaking as I held her for pics.............released her to hopefully catch when she hits 10


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

2 over 9 out of Alabama. Largest Ohio: largemouth 6 1/2 28", smallie 23 3/4" no weight. So far this year out of Ohio: largemouths 4 over 26", smallies 12 over 20". Winter has been good.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

walter, your fish are anorexic!


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

The biggest bass I've ever seen was hooked on a skum frog, when fishing a farm pond that a few 8#ers have come out of. I threw toward shore and got snaged in a tree, yanked the bait out of the tree and it went flying over the boat, and landed on the other side in about 12 feet of water, was crankin it in fast, when the water exploded, and about a 25incher got off right at the boat. Was the biggest bass that all three of us in the boat had ever seen.


----------



## fishfinder (Dec 20, 2004)

My biggest was out of a small private pond. It was about 5 pounds. Caught it on a texas rigged berkely power worm.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

4 of my 5 biggest fish were caught on top water. 

1. Zara spook over 8 foot of water 
2. Zara Spook over 10 feet of water off a point 
3. pop R in aobut 4 feet of water 
4. Cut tail worm in 12 feet
5. Buzz Bait about 2 feet of water


----------



## vinsanity (Mar 4, 2006)

biggest so far 7lb4oz smallie 24'' Ashtabula lighthouse


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

22'' smallie from Erie-- 10fow, a tube of course

22'' largemouth from Lake Tomahawk (private)-- at night on a black flippin' tube

21'' largemouth from Lake Milton-- up the river on a 7'' black power worm


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Biggest I ever SAW on my line was in a >1 acre farm pond in southern maryland. Throwing a popper bug with a fly rod, I was pulling in a bluegill when right in front of me it was engulphed by a monster. Fought it for a little bit, but it wasn't hooked and spit the bluegill. Just about dopped a load. If I had to estimate- 25 in, 8 lb. 
Last year, my 3 year old daughter was catching bluegills of a dock with one of those little toy poles (disney princesses, I think) when a similiar thing happend. This time, it was only about 4 lbs, but it was hooked. Funniest thing watching my little girl fight this thing- took all my parenting willpower to fight the selfish fisherman in me not to take the pole away. Unfortunatly, the hook straightened and it got off


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I hooked my biggest largemouth in 1992. I was bank-fishing a gravel pit which I had permission to fish. One morning I was casting a ½ ounce Smokey Joe color Rat-L-Trap when a 10 pound plus hawg hit my Rat-L-Trap. The fight was on for about a minute, I was so nervous I thought my knees were going to buckle. The hawg stuck her head above the water and shook my Trap from her mouth, what a heartbreaker.

I landed several 8 lb. class bass from the gravel pits. I caught them on Rat-L-Traps, plastic worms, Pop-Rs, and spinnerbaits. The last 8 pounder I caught was on an Excalibur, Chartreuse/White, Double Colorado, 3/8 oz. Spinnerbait. That was also the last year I received a pass for the gravel pit, due to new owners.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

farm pond when I was 11...my step dad was doing a roofing job at a house in Ellsworth. The old lady that owned the pond didn't keep up on it, so the scum gave me limited (about 6) casting options! I actually remember the fish more because it was my first "perfect cast" so to speak! Purple texas rigged worm (if thats how an 11 year old rigs a worm!) and it hit as soon as the bait hit the water! My step dad insisted that we take the 6 pounder home, and I hate him to this day for it. I've neither fished with him or kept another bass in the past 10 years. Thanks to my dad of course!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't know if I'd hate someone for telling you to take it home, but it is their opinion. Good job releasing it though.


----------

